# First Look Evolution: Dragon by Keep Forest



## donbodin (Nov 28, 2016)

I couldn't resist sharing my experience checking out new developer Keep Forest's flagship library for Kontakt - Evolution: Dragon.
Please forgive that the video is pretty raw with some editing mistakes as I was short on time.
Thoughts, links and more: http://bit.ly/2fFSPty

Evolution: Dragon will be released Dec 1 from http://keep-forest.com/


----------

